# Leatherman Monarch 500



## ernsanada (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got the Leatherman Monarch 500 from Costco. I paid $29.99 before taxes. SKU # 230492. There must have been around 20 left.

Cree Led.

Stainless Steel.

Adjustable beam. Has the typical Cree rings in the beam. Aluminum SMO Reflector.

Forward clickie with momentary on / off.

Uses 3AAA Batteries.

Nylon Holster, extra batteries (3AAA) and lanyard.

Weight, 7.7 ounces. Feels hefty.

Length, 5.125"

Shock and Water resistant.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think this is not a bad deal for $30.00. You get a nice tough built holster and the extra 3aaa Batteries.

The light is made of Stainless Steel and the light feels hefty.

Fit and finish is very good.

The beam has the typical Cree Rings but it does not bother me.

Don't know the run time but I'm sure somebody else will find out.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------















































Looking towards the Cree Module.






Forward clickie with momentary on / off.






Comes extra batteries (3AAA) and lanyard.






Comes with this Nylon Holster. Built tough, not a bad holster.
















3AAA Battery Carrier.






Has o-ring front and back.

















-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Left, Leatherman Monarch 500. Right, Fenix T1






Left, Leatherman Monarch 500. Right, Fenix T1







------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of the lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged with the Fenix T1. I used the supplied 3AAA Duracell Alkalines for the Leatherman Monarch 500.






Leatherman Monarch 500 3AAA Alkalines - 2950 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Leatherman Monarch 500 3AAA Alkalines @ 80"






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 80"






Leatherman Monarch 500 3AAA Alkalines @ 80" Stepped down exposure






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 80" Stepped down exposure






Left, Leatherman Monarch 500 3AAA Alkalines. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123'[email protected] 80"






Left, Leatherman Monarch 500 3AAA Alkalines. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 80" Stepped down exposure


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

LOL just did the exact thing. I wonder if it uses all 6 AAA batteries? Will check it out on 11/12.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

6AAA? Why not 2AA? It doesn't make very much sense.


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I guess you can ask them personally this question:

Leatherman Tool Group, Inc. 
Toll Free: (800) 847-8665 
General E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

6aaa is alright, but a 4-socket for Ists would probably be better. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Heres hoping that we can substitute 2 18500s in there instead of 
... 6AAA's :toilet:

1X AAA Light - good. 3 or more AAAs in a Light - bad.

Other than the above rant, I am looking forward to checking out this light. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Can any of you tell if this light looks like a "branded" light with the name just slapped on there, or if looks like an original? Also, did anyone ask the country of manufacture? Thanks...


----------



## oregon (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



NeitherExtreme said:


> Can any of you tell


 
http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/200711/?u1=texterity

The magazine "Costco Connection" is online, I got to it thru searching Costco online, and you can view page 97 from your computer.

Interesting looking light. Looks somewhat slippery as its shiny stainless steel and is shown in a belt sheath too. However, the pic is small, clicking on it expands its size, and can be found at the bottom right corner of p 97.

The Leatherman mfg facility is out by the airport here in PDX. Never been there but I would like to go. I don't know where the flashlights are made but it is a good question (I've sent email to Leatherman and I will post any response).

All the best,

oregon


----------



## Illumination (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Nice looking light.

Strange choice of batteries... 

I understand the desire to make the thing run off of alkaline primaries but Fenix and others get similar stats on 2 AAs

This would have been killer as a 3 AA or even 2C light!


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*


----------



## Haz (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

The light looks nice, but i agree with all the other posters, about the choice of batteries. I'm not keen on 6AAA, it's costly to run on primaries, and if i use rechargeables, i have to use 2 chargers, or charge 4 first and then 2 if the batteries run flat, since all the chargers i have charge 4 batteries, which is the most common format i believe.


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Surely, just because it comes with 6 batteries doesn't mean it takes all 6 at once!


----------



## GregU2 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Looking at the size of the pouch, it looks like you could fit 3AAAs vertically along the side. So they give you 3 for the flashlight and 3 spares. Maybe.


----------



## Melven (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I would guess it only takes 3 AAA's, and is probably a direct drive light. I could be wrong, but that is my best guess.


----------



## Haz (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



zpaulg said:


> Surely, just because it comes with 6 batteries doesn't mean it takes all 6 at once!


 
Good point, i never thought about that :duh2:


----------



## easilyled (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Even 3AAAs is not a very practical form-factor
1 rechargeable AA holds practically as much charge as 3AAAs
and can be used in a much smaller form factor.

OK, so one would need a driver to boost the voltage for 1AA but
this would be considerably more reliable than Direct driving off 3AAAs
which is what this light presumably does.

If this assumption is correct, it will lose its initial brightness very
quickly as the voltage from the AAAs sags quickly.


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

BUMP!

Anybody see one of these in person yet?


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

funny that you mention. I was dreaming last night about this very light. Not that I like it so much, or anything. ..In my dream I was in Costco, and picked up this light, thinking - yeah.. I wanted to check it out.. So I did. 

If felt pretty good in hand, slick but a bit heavy. Not sure if this help haha..


----------



## oregon (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I called my local Costco (Wilsonville, Oregon) and the lovely woman on the other end of the line checked that store and two others in the area. She said that it is shown as a "new item" but not in stock and not on order.

We now return to dream land already in progress...

oregon


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



spider-cricket-hater said:


> If felt pretty good in hand, slick but a bit heavy. Not sure if this help haha..



Umm... TOO much information (TMI)...

:lolsign:


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

geez, but the design is rather blend... :sick2:

the smooth surface does not appeal to me other. some others wont mind though... :thinking:


----------



## PJD (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



GregU2 said:


> Looking at the size of the pouch, it looks like you could fit 3AAAs vertically along the side. So they give you 3 for the flashlight and 3 spares. Maybe.



My guess is that it IS using all 6 AAA's at once; two sets of three in parallel, like the Dorcy (...or is it Brinkmann?) K2 light. The dimensions of the battery tube seem to support this (L. vs W.). A Cree driven to push 145l even just at the emitter, depending on the vf would eat three AAA's in no time. Two sets of three AAA's in parallel would at least make the run-time a little more respectable. Just my $.02...

PJD


----------



## lupy (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

6AAA = poor design, we all know that fairly cheap step up circuits exist, why would leatherman, who makes great multiknives, chose such a silly battery configuration? It's probably not even regulated, has no low mode. They won't be seeing my ~$30 anytime soon. 

It's sad that the US Companies are so slow to inovate.


----------



## oregon (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I've fired off a couple of emails to Leatherman (about 25 miles from where I'm typing this), separated by about a week, since this thread began. No response from Leatherman. Zip. This is odd since every other inquiry was answered lickity split. However, those pings regarded their folding tools.

Google Leatherman and you will find several hits pertaining to them defending against manufacturers who produce copies of their tools. But, I haven't seen any such legal action taken against another company using their name without permission.

Frankly, I don't know why Leatherman hasn't gotten into designer branding of more goods. For example, a Leatherman version of a Ford Explorer or a Leatherman wallet, line of you name it. Funny, to me anyway, is that I would have the expectation with such Leatherman branded products to see handy tools pop out here and there. And, this apparent lack of some hidden tool in the Monarch 500 flashlight bothers me enough to make me wonder if it is indeed a Leatherman product.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

OK. I hiked up my skirt and called Leatherman, 5032537826, and talked with a friendly and knowledgeable customer service representative about their first flashlight. My call was only the second that she had received about the flashlight. She did not know it there would be other flashlights coming.

*Made in China for Leatherman & just for sale @ Costco mfg unknown*
*It is powered by 3 batteries at a time, comes with 3 extra batteries*
*5.125 inches long, diameter unknown*
*7.7oz weight, unknown whether loaded or empty weight*
*comes with a lanyard*
*5yr warranty*

The rep didn't have any Monarch 500s to handle or view. She simple read about the light from some prepared materials and examined a picture of the packaged item.

oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Even if it's three AAA powered it still seems a bit strange. If the AAA's are in parallel a single C or D would be better, or if they are in series AA cells would provide much higher capacity.


----------



## PJD (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



oregon said:


> *It is powered by 3 batteries at a time, comes with 3 extra batteries*



  :thumbsdow

...the run-time is gonna be nothing short of pathetic, IMHO. The three AAA's would have to be in series, either with some sort of resistored or regulated circuit. Using 3XAAA's, regulation is possible, but not very likely.

PJD


----------



## oregon (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



jzmtl said:


> Even if it's three AAA powered it still seems a bit strange. If the AAA's are in parallel a single C or D would be better, or if they are in series AA cells would provide much higher capacity.


 
Perhaps, just maybe, Leatherman would be interested in a collaborative CPF member effort flashlight. A long shot I know. 

oregon


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Thanks for making the call to Leatherman and gathering some more details!

Made in China... but of course. :green:

Maybe this is Leatherman's foray into branding other products. I can't think of anything else they've done like this.

Bet they're going to watch how the sales go with Costco and these lights and perhaps that is their litmus test.

If it goes well, maybe a Leatherman edition Subaru Outback is on the horizon. :sick2:


----------



## oregon (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



bigfoot said:


> If it goes well, maybe a Leatherman edition Subaru Outback is on the horizon. :sick2:


 
LOL. You made me spray my morning tumbler of vodka all over my keyboard (not). Funny.

Someone, take a mag85, ROP, Dereelight etc over to Tim Leatherman please. Anyone...

oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



bigfoot said:


> perhaps that is their litmus test.
> 
> If it goes well, maybe a Leatherman edition Subaru Outback is on the horizon. :sick2:


 
So what's not to like about a car with ice scraper unfold out of wiper arm, spark plug wrench unfold out of valve cover, cellphone unfold out of gear shifter?


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*


----------



## 5kids (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

They had a whole pallet of these last week at my Costco (Mesa, AZ). These lights are made in China and do state "CREE LED" on the packaging. They use 3AAA's and include 3 spare AAA's. The packaing was in typical Costco blister packs. You could turn the light on with a little test lever and the light shines in a mirror, which each of my 3 sons tested out and blinded themselves. It seemed very bright, but for $29.99 (I think) I'll save my money for something better. Its too big for pocket EDC or EDC belt carry. There was nothing on the package about different level outputs. I would expect these to be hot sellers and battery eaters fro the 2007 holiday season.
They really should have a warning not to look into the mirror. Most people have never seen how bright a Cree LED can be.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

The 3aaa or 6aaa formula reminds me of Coast and so does the stainless steel.


----------



## 5kids (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



Patriot36 said:


> The 3aaa or 6aaa formula reminds me of Coast and so does the stainless steel.


Its a 3xAAA light with 3 spare AAA batteries.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



Patriot36 said:


> The 3aaa or 6aaa formula reminds me of Coast and so does the stainless steel.



And so does the part about there being a test lever, and a mirror in front of the lens on the blister pack. Hmm......


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Maybe costco asked leatherman to make such a light so they can sell AAA batteries faster?


----------



## Neverready (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

This is my first time posting to the forum, but I have spent countless
hours cruising the postings. I picked up one of the Leatherman lights
at Costco today, and when it got dark here tonight, I dragged out the
lights for a backyard test. I pointed the lights at a tree two houses
from mine, guessing about 250 feet. The Leatherman was brighter than
my 6p or 9p with drop in Cree's. It was also brighter than my Mag-Lite
2-D with LED. My Pelican 7060 was brighter, but costs 4 times as much.
Than, I couldn't help myself, I got out the Power On Board HID. It was 
like the sun came back out. All in all, the Leatherman seems well made.
The stainless steel is about 1.5 mm thick for the barrel portion. It seems
like it could take some abuse without denting. The finish is smooth with
indentations for the Leatherman logo. The switch is momentary when
pressed lightly and locked on when pushed all the way in. The Leatherman is about 2 ounces heavier than the 6p and about the same length. The LED is well centered with a smooth reflector. I tried to take it apart to see what the guts looked like, but the head doesn't come off. So if there is any regulation, it's anyone's guess. Guess I could have put it in
a vise and took a pipe wrench to it, but hate to destroy something less than a day old. The battery holder seems well made, not flimsly like some
other lights I have. So there is my un-scientific review of the Leatherman. It is well worth $30.00. I don't know how long the 3AAA's will last tho, probably somewhere between 20 minutes and 4 hours, it's anyones guess.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

:welcome: Neverready, nice informative first post.
Was there any ring visible in the beam?


----------



## Neverready (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I am no expert here but I assume a ring in the beam means a dark ring in the center of the spot. The center of the spot is pure light, if you twist the head, a dark ring will appear in the center, which is worthless.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Der, my bad it's focusable.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Are the AAA's in serial or parallel?


----------



## Neverready (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

It looks like the batteries are hooked up in series. I brought the 
light to work today and everyone who saw it wants one.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Series eh, the run time can't be good after pumping all those lumens out of AAA.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

It all depends on whether or not it is a simple 3XAAA battery holder that can be directly replaced by an 18500 (and a couple shims or spacers if needed). Pretty sure this is a direct drive light, so it should be pretty bright if we can get an 18500 to work in there. :naughty:

Thanks for taking one for the team Neverready!


----------



## sjfshaun (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I have personally held this light in my hand at the Albuquerque, NM Costco. I am waiting untill i get paid on Friday to buy it. it sells for $29.99. It does use 3 AAA batteries, but they are not inline. Instead they fit all 3 batteries into a strange cylinder shaped module that then goes into the flashlight in one piece. the package allows you to test the light with a typical 45 degree reflector built into the packaging for demo purposes. I must say that I was amazed. it seems to be at least as bright as my 3 watt LED maglight, and cast quite a beam on the concrete floor of a well lit Costco. I will add more after I have a chance to play with the light, after all it is Costco, if it does not perform I will get a full refund.


----------



## Neverready (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Here is some un-official run times for the Leatherman. I ran the light for just over four hours and took the batteries out and measured them with a 50 ma load. After four hours, the light still had close to half the light output of new batteries. We compaired this with a brand new light fresh out of the blister package. After four hours, each battery measured .608 volts with a 50 ma load. With no load, they read 1.09 volts. The light never got warm to the touch when it was on. I had to make a Costco run last night after work because I am the only one here with a card. I loaded up on some lights for my co-workers. It looks like it was a good selling light by the looks of how many were left on the pallet. For the price of a good breakfast for two, the light is a bargain. So my advice is, skip breakfast this weekend and buy a light. It will last alot longer than the greasy sausage and eggs. It looks like the battery holder is permanently attached to the end cap. I couldn't get it off to see if they hid some electronics in the tail cap or not. The light uses a sturdy battery holder, no rattles at all.


----------



## NeitherExtreme (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Thanks for calling! I'd sent an email and got no response...

To bad though, it doesn't sound at all like what I was hoping for.  Foreign made with a "Leatherman" on it. :sigh: Oh well... 

For what it's worth, they've branded a few products before now, though as far as I know they've always been bundled with a real LM product. They have one selling right now that's combo'ed with a carabiner watch. Hopefully the continue to use discretion and don't sell out their name too much as it still seems to be widely respected.

Watch combo:
http://www.leatherman.com/leatherman-world/promotions/default.asp

PS. Thanks to the guys who've handled it and let us know. I am glad to hear that it's bright and seems to work well and be solid construction.  I guess I was just hoping for something more original and made in Portland. (A guy can dream, can't he.  )


----------



## knowmad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Just picked one up at Costco - $29.95 + tax. Each store received about 200. Made in China, but seems fairly well made. Uses 3 AAAs, plus 3 in reserve.

I like it!


----------



## DaveG (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I stopped at Waterbury,Ct. store today,cust svc desk looked it up for me.None in yet and he said none in the north east stores now.But should be getting them in if its in the catalog.


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Wilsonville, Oregon Costco got 120 units this morning. Shortly thereafter there were only 118 left. Find them back in the tools section.

The finish is very lightly brushed so it resists fingerprints. The head unscrews in half. The business end, holding the clear glass lens and flawless plastic smo reflector, appears to be made of aluminum since it is so light weight. The rest of the exterior appears to be stainless steel. The only magnetic signature is the split ring for the lanyard and the batteries.

The tail switch is very nearly silent and is momentary then on as depressed. Press again for off. The button itself appears to be aluminum. The tail looks nicely CNC machined and is robust and heavy. The main body is beautifully made and also heavy. The threading is deep, comes lubed, and well done. Both ends have robust gaskets and black plastic mating rings.

The batteries are Duracell.

Weighs just under 9.5 oz with batteries, lanyard and sheath.

Great center spot (you get a dark ring around the center spot or a dark center spot depending on how you set the focus when shining on a white wall) and very useful and bright spill. Works without flaw. Lights up 1/2 of my office with the lens and reflector business end removed). I like this as a walking light, car light and smarty CREE Stainless mini jewel have I got the gear light.

The sheath is well made and thick enough to resist bullets. And, the flashlight fits lanyard end first snugly.

I am well happy with it. 

Plan to give the other one to my nephew with some Eneloops (black friday $20 with coupon) for Christmas. I think that he will like this rich looking bright light.

oregon


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Thanks oregon, any sign of a circuit?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Battery carrier that could be easily replaced with an 18500?


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



Beamhead said:


> Thanks oregon, any sign of a circuit?


 
Funny you should ask. 

I took my Husky star drive to the edge of the breaking point trying to remove the LED pedestal. Glued, perhaps. No joy. The flashlight body, with the focus shortened to the max, is 3.75 inches. The light engine takes up 1.25 inches. That is alot of room.

The switch end does not hold a circuit that I could see. You can unscrew the battery carrier from the milled switch housing and I see no board.

Huh.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



PhantomPhoton said:


> Battery carrier that could be easily replaced with an 18500?


 
That would be sweet and I was hoping that this pretty shell could be a host for modification too.

The milled switch end houses a plunger and spring. The actual circuit switch is in the end of the battery carrier. So when you push the exterior button a plunger post pushes into another plunger post, protruding from the end of the battery carrier and actuates a hidden switch.

Now where is that tiny phillips?

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

No voltage modifying circuit in the switch end or in the switch on the battery carrier which comes apart with a very small phillips.

That leaves the light engine, _stuck_ down in the tube, as the candidate for a modifying circuit residence. Boy I thought that my Husky star drives were the bomb. 

oregon


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Thanks again oregon, now I just have to wait until the Costco's around me figure out if/when they are getting them.......


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

The light engine unscrews wholesale from the tube. The aluminum pot, underneath the pedestal, is 3/4 inch high. Just a heat sink? May be room enough for some circuits. Damn if my other drive, size T6, doesn't budge the screws either. 

Pics in a bit.

Now where did I put the ball peen?

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*












oregon


----------



## mmmflashlights (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I just briefly skimmed through this thread, looks like it's really nicely machined. Not fond of the LED being held in a plastic pedestal though, and I have a number of lights using 3 AAAs and while the light is a good size, I absolutely hate the concept of 3 AAAs... Even the AAA carrier looks nicely made, though again I can't stand the concept of 3 AAAs. This would be a good light to mod using a Sub-C NiMH and a boost circuit, or an 18500 or 18650. An 18650 may be possible but would probably require some creative altering of the light to get it to fit.

Looking at the photo, I don't understand why they created such a large pill and then apparently rendered it pointless as a heatsink by mounting the LED inside of a pedestal of plastic. With all the wasted space inside the pill, an 18650 would probably be able to be modded to fit this light.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Nice pics oregon, I also hope the Cree isn't isolated in plastic/nylon with no real heatsinking.


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



mmmflashlights said:


> Not fond of the LED being held in a plastic pedestal though


 
The aluminum goes right up to support the backside of the LED. The white plastic only seems to center the LED or create a white background for it so you don't see the guts. Pritification. Heat transfer thru the aluminum should be substantial.

Need a volunteer to crack open the heatsink below the LED in order to see what, if anything, is to be found.

oregon


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Excellent work there oregon, thanks for all the info.:twothumbs
I'll probably dissect one if my Costco gets them......

I think there must be some minimal circuitry in the LE.

EDIT: It may be an easy emitter swap candidate.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



oregon said:


> The aluminum goes right up to support the backside of the LED. The white plastic only seems to center the LED or create a white background for it so you don't see the guts. Pritification. Heat transfer thru the aluminum should be substantial.
> 
> Need a volunteer to crack open the heatsink below the LED in order to see what, if anything, is to be found.
> 
> oregon


 
That's good to know that the aluminum does go up to the emitter. From the photo it didn't look like the aluminum extended past the plastic holder.


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Another pic of the light engine forthcoming (I have dialup so a bit of a wait tonight), hopefully better showing the aluminum from the heatsink supporting the LED. The color of the surrounding plastic is not sufficiently different from the color of the aluminum to be plainly seen in the photographs but with the eye the construction is encouraging. The LED rests on and is supported by aluminum which is a part of the heatsink and this screws very well into the body of the light. Really a brilliant heat transfer engineering. 

I would like to see a battery management circuit. Unlimited wants and desires, what else is new.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*







The LED sits right smack dab on the aluminum heatsink. The white plastic skirts and creates a plain frame for the LED when seen thru the lens. The idea may be like that of the inside of a commercial airliner which is plain inside the cabin with wiring and structure and guts hidden (out of sight equals out of mind of the worried flying public). When a newby to LEDs looks down the pipe of this light it looks nonworrying.

And this is completely unlike any submarine I've ever been on. The subs all had stuff in plain sight and not hidden behind clean walls. Pipes, wires, switches, valves and all manner of stuff to worry the uninitiated but make service easier to the knowledgeable user. Make sense? 

oregon


----------



## oregon (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*






Apologies for the dust. I had it in my right front pocket, head down, with the lanyard protruding for easy grasp. Pocket lint, harrumphh! 

Nothing to worry about looking into the beast. No wires to work loose. At least none visible.

oregon


----------



## bigfoot (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Thanks for sharing all the info and pics!!

This little light looks good -- hopefully someone does a runtime plot on it. For the $29 not too shabby.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Just checked the South San Francisco Costco.

Lady said that they were *supposed* to come in today, but didn't 

Francis


----------



## bspofford (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Got mine at the Park Meadows (South Denver) Costco today! They had a lot of them, and nobody was paying any attention -- except me.


----------



## bspofford (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Tested two lights after dark this evening, and they are quite bright and throw well. Another manufacturer might claim 150+ lumens. Three NiMH AAA cells provided good output that may be a little less than with primaries. I took the two lights apart to clean them and made a number of observations. First, there are a lot of plastic parts including the lens (polycarbonate?), reflector, retaining rings, spacers and battery holder. I think the head may be metallic coated plastic, and I definitely had the feeling that the stainless steel body was a bit of a false front. Second, the light isn't very clean. I had to remove little flecks of metal from the lens, reflector, and all the theads. Third, the threads are mediocre at best. Even after cleaning and lubing with Nyogel, they continue to feel rough. Hopefully this will improve with time. Many of the edges are sharp, and I'm wearing a Band-Aid right now because I sliced my finger. All of the o-rings were dry. Fourth, the adjustable beam focus is a joke. Yes, you can twist the head and move the emitter up and down through the reflector, but only at its lowest extreme does it give a reasonable hot spot and typical spill for an SMO reflector. Turning the head in (raising the emitter) provides for an ever enlarging thin rim of light with darkness in the middle. This one-mode light may be worth $30, but certainly no more. Honestly, a two-mode WF-400 for $23 is a much better deal. Actually, there are a lot of $20 lights from DX and Kai that are nicer.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



bspofford said:


> .... Actually, there are a lot of $20 lights from DX and Kai that are nicer.



Damn.... 

When you take a look at the overall offerings from DX and Kai, that turns out to be a very eye-opening statement.


----------



## PurpleDrazi (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



PurpleDrazi said:


> Just checked the South San Francisco Costco.
> 
> Lady said that they were *supposed* to come in today, but didn't
> 
> Francis



Now this is interesting. I just called two stores in the area and both of them have the Monarch listed as a "pending delete" or discontinued item. 

One of the stores had the item has having 120 "on order".

Anyone else run into this situation?

Francis


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

PurpleDrazi, that is common at Costco with a one time item, they are on order once, then discontinued/pending delete. 

Hope that makes sense.

EDIT: And still no joy in the Central valley.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Yep costco love to buy something once, then never again.

I don't think costco outside u.s. is getting this light.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Meh! It has that same crappy battery holder as the other coast lights... makes it much harder to use an 18500. This is the primary reason I haven't been interested in a Seoul modded LED Lenser from Coast. For once I wish they'd use the cruddy DX-style 3xAAA cell holder. Oh well thanks for the pics Oregon, at least I won't buy one by mistake now.


----------



## ampdude (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Too bad it's stainless steel. I'll past on the extra weight. It's not like aluminum rusts or anything..


----------



## oregon (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

OK, so its difficult to replace the existing AAA 3 battery carrier with a 18650. But there is room. How difficult is it I wonder.

Here are a few more pics to help size up the problem of a battery swap. Oh, and I tried the torch without the smooth plastic reflector and I makes a very nice bright flood light. The lens is plastic and I see no coating on it.
















oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

The problem I see is not if it fits, but rather you'll loose the switch without the carrier.


----------



## oregon (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



jzmtl said:


> The problem I see is not if it fits, but rather you'll loose the switch without the carrier.


 
The switch removes from the bottom of the carrier when you take out three tiny phillips screws from the switch end of the carrier. The switch screws into the butt of the handle so that the switch's plunger contacts the button's plunger.

Also, the pedestal housing the light engine screws in and out of the business end of the handle so you can make or lose room. 

The 19650 needs more diameter to fit snugly withing the tube where the carrier usually resides (wrap the battery with some paper I suppose).

oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Huh, that's a weird design. Now the problem is the battery is too long to fit from what I can see in the pics. That and voltage is a bit low compare to alkaline aaa.


----------



## oregon (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



jzmtl said:


> Huh, that's a weird design. Now the only problem is the battery is too long to fit from what I can see in the pics.


 
Just screw out the led pedestal a bit toward the lens for more room.

The challenge: A simple, cheap and robust battery carrier to make the Leatherman roar. Leatherman meets candlepower. Maybe just some tubing from HomeDepot then fastern both ends of the old carrier onto the tubing enclosing the 18650. There is a full ton of talent in this forum. This could be an opportunity for someone.

A couple more pics:












oregon


----------



## FlashCrazy (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I picked one up today, so I'll add my two cents. The reflector is metal...not sure if it's aluminum, but it is metal. It is non-ferrous. Too bad the lens is plastic. The light is more than likely designed by Coast... same battery carrier/switch, same focusing system, same tailcap/plunger design, same heatsink design. The body tube is also the same diameter as some Coast designs, with the same threads. 

Like bspofford said, the focusing feature is a joke. LEDs like to be focused at one spot in a reflector...especially CREEs. SSC's give you a little more lattitude in this area, as do optics. _Edit: The resulting beam is a joke, but the system itself is great. This would be a good light to mod down the road, since you wouldn't have to play around with emitter height... you would only have to turn the head. I'm not saying the light needs to be modded now, just that when some new style emitter comes along with a weird beam angle, this light might be a good fit._

The beam is typical CREE in a smooth reflector... a big ring around the hotspot. The hotspot could be a little tighter... it's sort of nebulous, but not terrible. 

It's direct drive... no circuit at all, no resistor. The wires from the pcb go straight to the emitter. 

I measured a 950 mA draw on fully charged and rested NiMH cells. Using hot-off-the charger cells, the draw was 1200 mA. Given these measurements, runtime using NiMH cells should be around 1 to 1.25 hours to 50% light output. 

I measured 4000 lux on my light meter. For reference, this is about what my Ultrafire C2 measures. My Fenix P3D measures around 3000, my L2D measures 2200.

All in all, I think it's worth the $29, but no more, again like bspofford said. The general public is going to LOVE this light... it is bright! High powered LEDs have finally hit the mainstream!


----------



## Scott Packard (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I picked one of these up today at the Alhambra, CA, Costco for my dad's Christmas present. Several were already pulled from the cardboard crating material so somebody must have been checking them out. A guy ahead of me just briefly picked up the package then put it down without testing it. I tested one (there is a warning not to look directly at the beam and I have other CREEs so I know better).
The nice thing is I took several and tried them side-by-side. Most have just a bit of blue but one had noticeably less so that's the one I bought.
The stainless works nice when storing in a motorcycle pack or a dark drawer. Just a bit easier to find than a matte black body.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Looks like it should definitely be possible to modify it to fit an 18650. Might need some creative modding to the tailcap/switch, but it looks like there's room to do it. An 18650 would give about 2 1/2 times the capacity, I just put a piece of cardstock around the 3aaa converted lights that I use 18650's in to keep them centered and avoid most rattling. Add any decent circuit and you've got a much more attractive light.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



mmmflashlights said:


> Looks like it should definitely be possible to modify it to fit an 18650. Might need some creative modding to the tailcap/switch, but it looks like there's room to do it.


 
Yep, there's definitely room to do it. There won't be room to keep the stock switch plunger... the plunger would have to go, and the switch would have to be sanded down in diameter to fit higher in the tailcap. I think I would go with a different switch all together. There's room to be had in the heatsink as well. One could cut a bit off the bottom, and mount a driver high up in it. Or just move the stock contact board higher to free up some room, giving more switch options at the tail. 

I haven't decided if I'm going to hack into mine or not.


----------



## 1080P (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

There's about 80 of them sitting at Costco in Northridge, CA. I bought 2 today. Unfrickenbelievable how hot that light is in the brightness department. 

Any recommendations for a good set of AAA NiMH and chargers? I already have tons of AA rechargeables, it was the lumen output that sold me on this one. Should be great if I can get a way to mount it to my bike helmet with some velcro fasteners. Run the helmet light on the climb, and this HID on the descents. 








I'm wondering if you could put a couple of the proper sized O-rings around the 18650 Lithium to fill up the gap inside the cylinder? Will heat be a problem for rubber gaskets if overdriven? Voltage would be less than 4.5v and run time would be significantly improved with 2300 mA. Or will the unregulated light just suck it down burning brighter? Thoughts from the guru's here?


----------



## I came to the light... (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I'll admit I haven't read every post, but if it hasn't yet been mentioned: I personally would stay away from 3+ AAA flashlights - the goal in using that setup is painfully obvious. 6 AAAs provide 9v at the start, making it easy to put out a lot of light. However, the AAAs don't have nearly as much runtime as AAs, Cs, or Ds, so the light will die down quickly. I'd trust a light using 2 Cs and good circuitry a lot more than an equally size 6xAAA flashlight. Just my 2c.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



I came to the light... said:


> I'll admit I haven't read every post, but if it hasn't yet been mentioned: I personally would stay away from 3+ AAA flashlights - the goal in using that setup is painfully obvious. 6 AAAs provide 9v at the start, making it easy to put out a lot of light. However, the AAAs don't have nearly as much runtime as AAs, Cs, or Ds, so the light will die down quickly. I'd trust a light using 2 Cs and good circuitry a lot more than an equally size 6xAAA flashlight. Just my 2c.


 
This one uses 3 AAA's. I agree with you about AAA batteries IF they're alkaline. Alkalines just don't stand up to higher amp draws. This light draws around an amp of current, and alkalines would drop off like a rock, in a matter of about 5 minutes. 

Now, use NiMH batteries, and a 3 AAA setup is not bad at all. You can run a Cree or SSC LED all out (1000 mA) at a relatively flat discharge curve for 1 to 1.25 hours. That's pretty much the same runtime as two CR123's, and I hardly hear people complaining as much about those. Try it with two RCR123's and you'll only get half the runtime. Plus, with the NiMH AAA's, you don't have to worry as much about them going . Yes, AA's have way more capacity, but the flashlight would be larger.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



FlashCrazy said:


> This one uses 3 AAA's. I agree with you about AAA batteries IF they're alkaline. Alkalines just don't stand up to higher amp draws. This light draws around an amp of current, and alkalines would drop off like a rock, in a matter of about 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, use NiMH batteries, and a 3 AAA setup is not bad at all. You can run a Cree or SSC LED all out (1000 mA) at a relatively flat discharge curve for 1 to 1.25 hours. That's pretty much the same runtime as two CR123's, and I hardly hear people complaining as much about those. Try it with two RCR123's and you'll only get half the runtime. Plus, with the NiMH AAA's, you don't have to worry as much about them going . Yes, AA's have way more capacity, but the flashlight would be larger.


 
Two Primary CR123's have almost twice the energy of 3 AAA's actually. 3AAA lights are pretty much crap, for the amount of space consumed by 3AAAs + carrier they have very low capacity. Compare 3aaa+carrier to the energy contained in similarly sized or smaller alternatives, AA, CR123, 18500, 18650, C cell. Only thing I like about 3AAA lights is that I like the size/form factor of the light, and that I can often mod them to use an 18650.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



mmmflashlights said:


> Two Primary CR123's have almost twice the energy of 3 AAA's actually. 3AAA lights are pretty much crap, for the amount of space consumed by 3AAAs + carrier they have very low capacity. Compare 3aaa+carrier to the energy contained in similarly sized or smaller alternatives, AA, CR123, 18500, 18650, C cell. Only thing I like about 3AAA lights is that I like the size/form factor of the light, and that I can often mod them to use an 18650.


 
Yes, I agree that CR123's have a higher energy density. All I'm saying is that when you're driving an emitter at 1000 mA, 3 AAA's aren't that bad. My modded Lenser puts out (conservatively) 160 lumens, and has a rumtime of 1 hr 20 minutes using NiMH's. A Fenix P3D, which has the most efficient regulation of just about any 2 x CR123 light, puts out about 130 real lumens for 1 hr 50 minutes using Energizer E2 1500 mAH batteries. Sure, it has more runtime, but the modded Lenser will kick the P3D up and down the block.  Plus, recharge the batteries and you're set to go again...much cheaper (and more worry-free) than the CR123's. 

And yeah, the 3 AAA lights are a bit fatter, but not much bigger overall than many 2 x CR123 lights. The Lenser is about the size of a SureFire 6PL, just a little wider. Feels better in the hand too. 

Anyway, yes, the AAA isn't the best format, but I just get a little defensive when people call it total crap. :lolsign: Don't get me wrong, I have many CR123 and 18650 lights, and AA, C, D, 14500, 10440, etc. 

Oh, and about this Leatherman Monarch... it's a great light for the money!


----------



## 1080P (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



FlashCrazy said:


> This one uses 3 AAA's. I agree with you about AAA batteries IF they're alkaline. Alkalines just don't stand up to higher amp draws. This light draws around an amp of current, and alkalines would drop off like a rock, in a matter of about 5 minutes.
> 
> Now, use NiMH batteries, and a 3 AAA setup is not bad at all. You can run a Cree or SSC LED all out (1000 mA) at a relatively flat discharge curve for 1 to 1.25 hours. That's pretty much the same runtime as two CR123's, and I hardly hear people complaining as much about those. Try it with two RCR123's and you'll only get half the runtime. Plus, with the NiMH AAA's, you don't have to worry as much about them going . Yes, AA's have way more capacity, but the flashlight would be larger.



Done! Picked up the Sanyo Eneloop charger kit at the same time at Costco, the 2005 model that will charge your AAA's and AA's singlely, so recharging 3 of them is not a problem with one battery being odd man out.

Relatively painless at around 29.99 for the light and 21.99 for the charger, 4 AAA's, 8 AA's , C adapters and D Adapters with the charger. 145 Lumens, Cree emitter (don't know which Bin or Build)

Charged and ready to rock an roll for an hour or so with 900 mAh.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Here's a couple of beamshots. First is the Monarch compared to a SureFire 6PL (SSC emitter). The second shot is just for fun... the Monarch compared to an UltraFire WF-500 Tri-Cree. :green:













Monarch on left, 6PL middle, WF-500 Tri-Cree on right


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



1080P said:


> Done! Picked up the Sanyo Eneloop charger kit at the same time at Costco, the 2005 model that will charge your AAA's and AA's singlely, so recharging 3 of them is not a problem with one battery being odd man out.
> 
> Relatively painless at around 29.99 for the light and 21.99 for the charger, 4 AAA's, 8 AA's , C adapters and D Adapters with the charger. 145 Lumens, Cree emitter (don't know which Bin or Build)
> 
> Charged and ready to rock an roll for an hour or so with 900 mAh.


 
Excellent buy on the Eneloop kit. If I didn't already have two of 'em, I would've bought another when they were on sale this past weekend!


----------



## 1080P (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

I will be getting one of those Tri Crees next, once they get it straightned out with the glass and the drivers. Is there a way to put a diffuser lens over that tri cree to soften up the hot spot from the flood and make the center less defined? Hot spots are a booger when your primary use is an off road mountain bike trail ride on a single track in the evening. Lighting needs to be broad, about 12 to 15 hotspot, the rest a consistent flood.


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

To All,

I got 4 Leatherman Monarch 500 lights yesterday at Costco in Porland , I checked and compare the output with few lights of my and I think it better then Novatac 120T in throw and close to Fenix T1 , the beam quality is Not but is good for spare lights.


----------



## greenstuffs (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Looks nice but too much of an hassle the 3xAAA configuration. Only upside in getting it is the SS other than that i think you can do better at DX


----------



## awberke (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*



greenstuffs said:


> ... i think you can do better at DX



This seems to be a solution to many light threads, Monarch, G2, 6P, TF cree. For someone reason i don't find the comparison between solid brand name products with warranties and overrated chinese flashlights that are not likely to last a few months.


----------



## orbital (Dec 4, 2007)

+

Very clean looking.
Bet they sell a bunch of these!!

How smooth is the focusing?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

Got me a Leatherman Monarch 500 at Costco in Hawthorne, California.

Review at CPF Review


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2007)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Very clean looking.
> Bet they sell a bunch of these!!
> ...



The Monarch 500 feels very smooth when turning.

When you turn the bezel almost 1/2 way you start to get a hole in the beam, (corona).


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice thing about the packaging is you can turn on the light before buying by pushing rear clickie, they have it set up so you can only click momentaty on / off.

You can check out the tint of the beam so you don't get the green!


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Leatherman Monarch 500 ( 145 Lumens )*

To All,

FYI , tonight I test it by swapped on of the battery came with the light with the li-on 10440 and the out put good it has a good throw , it may even better than T1 , I haven't find down the total voltage with mix batteries yet, it could burn out if I let it stay on for a long time , it is not bad for $30.0 light .

Duc


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice work, ernsanada! I'll see if I can get a runtime to 50% tonight. Are you sure your reflector is plastic? Mine is definitely aluminum or some sort of metal. It almost fooled me at first, but I did a scratch test on it, and it also makes a "clink" sound if you drop it. It also shows continuity with an ohmmeter. The more I use it, I definitely feel it's a good buy. I'm getting 4000 lux with NiMH batteries.


----------



## Duc Nguyen (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Ernsanada,:wave:

I got 4 of them yesterday , I tried and changed the out put by swapped one of the battery with one 10440 , the out put bright and its throw better then T1 that I just got from Fenix store .

Duc


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

FlashCrazy said:


> Nice work, ernsanada! I'll see if I can get a runtime to 50% tonight. Are you sure your reflector is plastic? Mine is definitely aluminum or some sort of metal. It almost fooled me at first, but I did a scratch test on it, and it also makes a "clink" sound if you drop it. It also shows continuity with an ohmmeter. The more I use it, I definitely feel it's a good buy. I'm getting 4000 lux with NiMH batteries.



You are right, probably made of aluminum.

Thanks!

Will correct 1st post.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 5, 2007)

The tailcap looks so familiar. It's screaming "Task Force."

Could that be who's making the light for Leatherman?


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 5, 2007)

Just got done doing a runtime test. Looks like my earlier lux reading of 4000 was low... the batteries weren't fully charged like I thought they were. On freshly charged (but rested) Eneloops, the lux reading @ one meter was 5000. 

Runtime to 50% was 1 hr. 10 min. Output quickly dropped after that, as expected. The 25% mark was 1 hr. 17 min. Output was dropping like a rock at that point, so I stopped the test. These figures are pretty much identical to what I get with my modded Coast lights, which is also a 3 x AAA direct-drive light with no resistor. In fact, the Monarch is essentially a Coast light, having the same focusing system, battery carrier, and tailcap design. It just doesn't use an optic, like most Coast lights do. If you remove the switch from the battery carrier, you'll see "LED Lenser" imprinted on the carrier.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 5, 2007)

Monocrom said:


> The tailcap looks so familiar. It's screaming "Task Force."
> 
> Could that be who's making the light for Leatherman?


 
Nope, definitely Coast, although the construction isn't quite up to some of Coast's models. I think at a minimum, Coast designed the light and supplies the battery carriers/switches. The rest of the manufacturing and assembly may take place at a contracted plant.


----------



## 1080P (Dec 5, 2007)

I really wish that the manufacturer would allow the adjustment assembly to unscrew out another 3/16 of an inch, so that the light sits deeper in the reflector. This would improve immensely the flood angle capability of the light. I don't particularly care for screwing the cap in and getting the famous "Cree Ring" which I feel is completely useless. Would also be nice if they made the lense orange peeled and put a glass lense in to make it scratch proof from dust on the trail.

This thing is a tank in SS, it weighs alot velcro'd to my Bell Mountain bike helmet. My next one is going to be aluminum bodied. 

I ran the light last night, seemed to make it about 65 to 70 minutes on the Sanyo 900 mah batteries before it started to drop off noticeably. 

Some minor room for improvement, but overall, I'm very happy with it. It would be the bomb if it was regulated with 3 modes, high, medium and low with longer running times on the battery, had a body made of aluminum, had a glass lens, and threw a 15 degree flood in the adjustment of the beam.

It's getting there, it's not quite ready for prime time. I hope the folks at Leatherman take note... this could be a real winner if those few things are taken care of. As it is now, I'd say it throws a damn good flame, just needs some work in the flood department, which is what I need more than a needle beamed flame thrower.

Anyone care to guess what the lumens are on a hot charged set of Sanyo AAA's?


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 5, 2007)

It's much smaller than I expected, well either that or T1 is much bigger than I expected.


----------



## mcmc (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, SS construction and great output, plus focusability. Looks like I finally found a decent light to recommend to my friends!


----------



## Canuke (Dec 9, 2007)

FlashCrazy said:


> Nope, definitely Coast, although the construction isn't quite up to some of Coast's models. I think at a minimum, Coast designed the light and supplies the battery carriers/switches. The rest of the manufacturing and assembly may take place at a contracted plant.



The bottom of the light engine is the same as well, which makes sense given that it's the same top of the battery carrier. The bottom of the carrier, however, is different -- the Coast unit is about 6-7mm shorter to interface with the endcap switch in their light.

Thanks for the pics Oregon, it confirms my suspicion when I saw these in the Costco today.

Anyone with these got any beamshots at different focus points? How doe it compare to the Hokus Fokus? If it's close enough, then this is basically a ready-made Cree'd HF at less than the proce of an unmodded one. If it has the space behind the contact board that the Coast does, there should be a lot of room for adding drivers.

It looks like a good mod host for emitter and driver swaps; for battery mods, less so.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Dec 9, 2007)

Canuke said:


> The bottom of the light engine is the same as well, which makes sense given that it's the same top of the battery carrier. The bottom of the carrier, however, is different -- the Coast unit is about 6-7mm shorter to interface with the endcap switch in their light.
> 
> Anyone with these got any beamshots at different focus points? How doe it compare to the Hokus Fokus? If it's close enough, then this is basically a ready-made Cree'd HF at less than the proce of an unmodded one. If it has the space behind the contact board that the Coast does, there should be a lot of room for adding drivers...
> ....It looks like a good mod host for emitter and driver swaps; for battery mods, less so.


 
The carrier itself is identical, it's just longer overall because the switch mounts to it. If you take the switch off, it's the same carrier as the Hokus Focus. (But will be missing the end contact ring). The Hokus Focus is now starting to ship with this carrier/switch arrangement...at least in Asia. We'll probably start seeing it in the U.S. in a few months.

As far as the focusing ability, there's no comparison at all. The Hokus Focus actually gives a decent beam when in the flood position. The Leathermen doesn't...at all. Oh, and one *HUGE* difference between the two... the beam itself. The optic in the Hokus Focus provides a fantastic "power" beam, not your typical hotspot along with dim spill, which the Leatherman has. (Uses a reflector). 

There's actually more space behind the contact board on the Leatherman, so yes, plenty of room for adding drivers. 

Definitely a good host for mods. It uses a round emitter mounting board (a cut down star, of sorts), so swaps will be easy. The ability of the head to move in and out may help focus future emitters, without having to add spacers, etc.

All in all, I think it's a decent light for the money. :twothumbs:


----------



## Canuke (Dec 16, 2007)

I picked one up yesterday, and can confirm the ringy beam; the beam quality through the focus range reminds me of a stock Mag. I'm not the pickiest when it comes to beams, but my modded Hokus Fokus simply owns it for beam quality.

I compared the total output of the two lights using the ceiling-bounce test. For the test, my HF with a Seoul USVOI emitter, direct-driven (no resistor), ran on 3 Sanyo NiMH AAA's; the Leatherman got 3 AAA Eneloops straight from a new pack. 

The modded HF beats the Leatherman by about 30-50% in total output, from what I can see. Someone here posted that this is also direct drive, no resistor, so that means a higher Vf on the Cree than on my Seoul.

When focussed for throw, the Leatherman beam reminds me of the Lowes 2C Taskforce, except that the latter has a more intense, tighter hotspot, and its spill falls off to nothing instead of a sharp edge due to using an optic instead of a reflector.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone found these outside of CA? You guys get all the cool stuff.


----------



## oregon (Jan 7, 2008)

lumiphile said:


> Anyone found these outside of CA? You guys get all the cool stuff.


 
The Leatherman flashlights came and went over the Christmas Holiday at my local Costco in Wilsonville, Oregon. They were only on display for a few weeks and I haven't seen them since. 

You might ask at your local Costco with the item number in hand to see if they are coming, coming back or available at another Costco near you.

Been using mine as a work car light, shoved between the seats, manhandled, no kindnesses and works every time plus hasn't come on accidentally (kept in the sheath). Happy I got it.

All the best,

oregon


----------



## mcmc (Jan 7, 2008)

lumiphile said:


> Anyone found these outside of CA? You guys get all the cool stuff.



PM me if you'd like me to buy one and mail it to you.


----------



## DaveG (Jan 9, 2008)

Checked with my Costco in CT,was told that this item was a west coast thing only.This was when it first started showing up in stores.


----------



## chas9rr (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone have this light and a Dereelight Cl1H for a side by side comparision. That holster looks like it might fit the CL1H. Anyone with both, try chucking the dereelight in there and let me know.
Later
Charles


----------



## Patriot (Feb 25, 2008)

That thing look solid!!!


----------



## bspofford (Feb 25, 2008)

lumiphile said:


> Anyone found these outside of CA? You guys get all the cool stuff.


 
Colorado Costco stores still have them, but I don't recommend this light. I bought a bunch around Christmas then returned them because they are nice on the outside and cheap on the inside. Yes, they are reasonably bright, but I can get similar brightness with better quality online for less.:thumbsdow


----------



## 5kids (Feb 29, 2008)

Tempe AZ still has them along with a coast single AA's and a weird coast diming headlamp. I compared all of them to my EDC L1D and my L1D seemed brigher then all of them even with a 1.2V eneloop. If these drop to 1/2 price I might consider.


----------



## DaveG (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like this one just made it to stores in CT.Waterbury and Milford have them.


----------



## ETCSMat (Mar 18, 2008)

I have one of the L M 500's right here. It has a battery holder insert that holds 3 AAA's. I was trying to find out which CREE it had. Q5? P4? I'm not sure how to tell.
vr Mat


----------



## ETCSMat (Mar 18, 2008)

I have one of the L M 500's right here. It has a battery holder insert that holds 3 AAA's. I was trying to find out which CREE it had. Q5? P4? I'm not sure how to tell.
It sure is a nice torch. The focusing is OK, but leaves a pupil look if you widen it any at all. Not sure I'm going to like that.
vr Mat


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought one yesterday before reading this thread. The light is great for the price. 

I don't understand alot of people here saying this light is cheaply made. The machining and threads are excellent on the copy I picked up. The light has a "Q" Bin led as you can see the 4 wires leading to the die.

You can pick this one up locally with a nice carrying case and 6 battery's and in my opinion get a nice bright quality light or you can order something overseas and waite 2 months to receive it take you chances if it even works.

pick up a set of AAA Eneloops and be done with it 

Mac


----------



## zenlunatic (Apr 7, 2008)

I just picked one of these lights up today. My Princeton Tec FUEL broke last night. I went to stock up on some batteries and chewing gum like usual, but I ended up getting this light also ($30). 

I really liked the pouch and the batteries that were included. I don't think this light is regulated, but I really wish it were, and I wish there were multiple settings besides the "145" lumen output. I personally like the AAA usage, as I stocked up on these for my PT headlamp, and these aren't hard to find like those CR123 and coincells. The pouch is a good bonus too. Somehow I'll feel less geeky carrying a leatherman accessory.

This is actually my first light ever, besides that POS PT headlamp I got as a gift. I hope it suits me. I'm looking at probably getting an Arc AAA in May when I get paid. It's almost dark. Time to do some exploring. Bye-bye plastic PT Headlamp, hello Stainless Steel!


----------



## Canuke (Apr 8, 2008)

cmacclel said:


> The light has a "Q" Bin led as you can see the 4 wires leading to the die.



Is there a post or thread somewhere that describes how to identify bins like that? My LM has the "phosphor all over" and three bond wires.

This light is my EDC now that my Seoul-modified Hokus Fokus frogeye lens has proven to be rather vulnerable to scuffing.


----------



## SFTech (May 11, 2008)

Costco just got in a new batch of these lights if anyone is interested. For $30 they're great to have sitting around.

Updated 05/17/08.
The NorCal stores are sold out again.


----------



## 5kids (Jun 16, 2008)

Lots of these (100+?) at the new Costco in East Mesa AZ (OK its 1 mile from the old one). Still haven't bought one, I'll be waiting for them to go on clearance.
BTW they Costco no longer sells their 3D + Mini Mag combo, but they do have a much worse SNAP-ON branded Kypton bulb combo.


----------



## Roger B (Aug 1, 2008)

I do not understand these postings about 6 AAA batteries. I have my same unit in hand and it has only 3 AAA, bought at COSTCO.:thinking:


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 1, 2008)

They give you 3 extra AAA batteries that's why the total is 6 AAA batteries.


----------



## Mattssacre (Nov 30, 2008)

I just bought 10 of these from costco. They dropped the price here in San Diego cause they werent selling. Trying to flip a profit on ebay.  But good luck with that as ebay and paypal fees are getting stupid. Typically i sell them for around 45-50 including shipping. So $30 from costco is a deal if you ask me.


----------



## Mattssacre (Dec 2, 2008)

Just found out this evening that its holder works quite well for my Eagletac T10c2


----------



## lanretedragon (Sep 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where these can be found for purchase still?


----------



## EvAzRt (Mar 21, 2013)

This light had worked out for me. It was not build well on the inside and the part that holds the batteries broke soon after I got it but put some super glue on it and it worked as my go to flash light in till now. It has a problem with the on/off button now. I am going to try and bring it back to life but I would buy two if i ever saw them again.


----------



## makanramen (May 16, 2021)

I have a question. I bought this light at Costco a while ago. The batteries went flat and so I swapped them out. When I reassembled my flashlight and turned it on, the LED was barely glowing. I could see that it was just on and square shaped. Dimmer than me in statistics class 

I tried several sets of batteries with the same result and then gave up on it and it turned into a paperweight on my desk. 

Found this forum and thought I'd ask if my light is dead or not? Has anyone here heard of this happening to their light?


----------

